# Pdf Wanted



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi guys and gals i am after a PDF FILE of Poison Frogs - Biology, Species and Captive Husbandry by S Lotters, KH Jungfer, W Schmidt and FW Henkel.

I know it exists but im having real problems finding it. any one got a copy?

Dave


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

i would also like a copy off this if its managed to be found


----------



## fazzarooney (Aug 24, 2009)

Me 2. well 3 ha ha


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

This is the book pulished by Chimaira published book isn't it? 
It's an epic book, I'll ask around about a PDF of it 

Good luck in the meantime!
Lotte***


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer it is saedcantas!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Not what you're after but have a look at this website, it's a good search tool 

arrow-poison frog pdf Ebook Download


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

why thanks for that,i have just been slated for asking the same question on another dart forum!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

philbaines said:


> why thanks for that,i have just been slated for asking the same question on another dart forum!


Why?!?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

because i asked the very same question,as it is i dint no knighty had asked the same question so they thought i posted for him,

Also it is against the law...explained is isnt illegal to download as long as you have paid for the said item once(ie. if you buy a CD you can then download the item from the net.)

Its great knowing about the law and being a DJ....lol


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

philbaines said:


> because i asked the very same question,as it is i dint no knighty had asked the same question so they thought i posted for him,
> 
> Also it is against the law...explained is isnt illegal to download as long as you have paid for the said item once(ie. if you buy a CD you can then download the item from the net.)
> 
> Its great knowing about the law and being a DJ....lol


Depends entirely on the publications, millions of books are freely available across the web in PDF form, as are many scientific publications.

You guys didn't ask if someone had a copy of the book and would make you a PDF of it, you asked if anyone knew of a PDF already available, can't see the beef, but then some of the Dart boards just like being crazy


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Depends entirely on the publications, millions of books are freely available across the web in PDF form, as are many scientific publications.
> 
> You guys didn't ask if someone had a copy of the book and would make you a PDF of it, you asked if anyone knew of a PDF already available, can't see the beef, but then some of the Dart boards just like being crazy


 
Yer my point! just a mod with a chip on his shoulder :devil:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

well an amercain dart forum does not have it.....lol
Im sure knightly will no what im on about


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

philbaines said:


> because i asked the very same question,as it is i dint no knighty had asked the same question so they thought i posted for him,
> 
> Also it is against the law...explained is isnt illegal to download as long as you have paid for the said item once(ie. if you buy a CD you can then download the item from the net.)
> 
> Its great knowing about the law and being a DJ....lol


sorry if i caused them to spack out at ya.



philbaines said:


> well an amercain dart forum does not have it.....lol
> Im sure knightly will no what im on about


Yeah i know what you mean, all i can say is there a very well known and well used forum....


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

knighty said:


> sorry if i caused them to spack out at ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know what you mean, all i can say is there a very well known and well used forum....


 
No worries Knighty mate,i really didnt no you used that forum,anyway im going to make a complaint about my "strikes" as this guy does not no his backside from his elbow....all he has seen was someone asking to download a file and jump to conclusions!

UK-1
USA-0

LOL :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Knighty...I was just curious what animals you keep? You dont have it in your signature...cheers. :no1:


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

usefull ebooks there


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

FrogNick said:


> usefull ebooks there


Where?


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Not what you're after but have a look at this website, it's a good search tool
> 
> arrow-poison frog pdf Ebook Download



on the first page


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

oh! had a blonde moment there


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw the thread:2thumb:


----------

